# Who owns  house? suspect HSE has bought/rented house as a children's residential home



## Brianne (4 Nov 2007)

How do you find out who owns a house in a particular estate? 

How do you find out if is bought or being rented and who is responsible for it?  

A friend thinks that the HSE has bought or rented a house for use as a children's residential home, and previous experience in which she had to leave a quiet estate that had changed character completely, means she is very worried.

She would just like to know who is there........lots of children hanging around and many different adults and cars coming and going. 

No trouble to date and hopefully none in the future. 

She had a bad experience before and moved house.........her children attacked. 

Any advise welcomed. 

Thanks


----------



## shesells (4 Nov 2007)

*Re: Who owns the house?*

If it is being rented out, the tenancy should be listed on www.prtb.ie A good place to start. Also, try googling the address.


----------



## Brianne (4 Nov 2007)

Thanks,She has emailed the prtb.ie but has not received any reply yet. If it were being rented by the HSE for a specific purpose would she be able to find out under the FOI Act?
All replies welcome, she is very upset as she fears that this will end up in another bad situation after having got out of one


----------



## Vanilla (4 Nov 2007)

Brianne said:


> Thanks,She has emailed the prtb.ie but has not received any reply yet. If it were being rented by the HSE for a specific purpose would she be able to find out under the FOI Act?
> All replies welcome, she is very upset as she fears that this will end up in another bad situation after having got out of one


 
Can she not just ring the HSE and ask?


----------



## Brianne (4 Nov 2007)

Yes, she is going to email them.


----------



## Meathman99 (4 Nov 2007)

if you visit www.landdirect.ie you can view the deeds of different properties you first need to pay a small fee


----------



## csirl (5 Nov 2007)

Planning authority may also know - would require change of use PP from private residence to child care facility.


----------



## Brianne (6 Nov 2007)

Many thanks for info everyone.Will pass it on to her


----------



## notyouagain (9 Nov 2007)

Typical NIMBYism. The reason that the HSE has taken these childeren into care is to try to give them some of the normal upbringing that most of us take for granted. This home if it is a care home for young people does not need any PP for change of use as it is operating as a home, just like yours. If you have a problem with the residents of the home why not talk to the Manager, if that doesn't work try the proprietor. Most of these homes operate with no trouble to the adjoining residents - the idea behind them is to show the young people that there is an alternative to the life that they may otherwise have known.

Rather than worry about what might happen why not introduce yourself to the residents and care workers and treat them as any other new neighbours. They're only kids - albeit kids who may have suffered a lot mote than you or I, so please don't immetiately demonise them.


----------



## aircobra19 (9 Nov 2007)

Thats a reverse NIMBYism. IFIIYBY (Its fine if its in your back yard).


----------



## Brianne (9 Nov 2007)

*Re: Who owns  house? suspect HSE has bought/rented house as a children's residential*

noryouagain,from your high moral ground and on the basis of a simple query by me, whom you don't know, on behalf of my friend whom you don't know, you're assuming and assuming and assuming .......in a very emotive fashion I might add. 
The dangers of assuming is that it makes an ASS out of U and ME.


----------



## notyouagain (9 Nov 2007)

*Re: Who owns  house? suspect HSE has bought/rented house as a children's residential*

noryouagain,from your high moral ground and on the basis of a simple query by me, whom you don't know, on behalf of my friend whom you don't know, you're assuming and assuming and assuming .......in a very emotive fashion I might add. 
The dangers of assuming is that it makes an ASS out of U and ME.

No high moral ground.

I don't need to know you.

No emotion.

Just grateful that I didn't have to grow up like that. Like most of us.

Your friend is the one making the assumption - that there will be trouble. Certainly not making an ass out of me. Maybe you and her though.


----------



## aircobra19 (9 Nov 2007)

*Re: Who owns  house? suspect HSE has bought/rented house as a children's residential*



notyouagain said:


> ...Your friend is the one making the assumption - that there will be trouble. ...



Thats not entirely accurate. 



Brianne said:


> ....A friend....previous experience ...


----------



## dereko1969 (9 Nov 2007)

well, it's not clear (to me anyway) that the previous experience related to a HSE owned property and if that is the case then there is an assumption with the 'friend' that a HSE owned care home will of itself have a negative impact on the surrounding area.
my sister worked in one of these houses and perhaps she was lucky but the kids there never caused any problems for the neighbours and were lovely kids but who were just unlucky due to family circumstances.
the friend has without any trouble having been caused jumped to conclusions over a house with a number of children and cars calling to the house which seems a bit foolish to me.


----------



## Brianne (9 Nov 2007)

Aircobra19, thank you.


----------



## aircobra19 (9 Nov 2007)

*Re: Who owns  house? suspect HSE has bought/rented house as a children's residential*



Brianne said:


> ,,,A friend thinks that the HSE has bought or rented a house for use as a children's residential home, and previous experience in which she had to leave a quiet estate that had changed character completely, means she is very worried....



Theres only one thing mentioned in the sentence. A HSE children's residential home. If the friends previous experience does not refer to that, then its a pretty misleading way to phrase it. Brianne you should clarify that. Probably a sweeping generalisation is not useful, here. Probably best for the friend to keep a close eye on things and see how it develops.


----------



## Brianne (9 Nov 2007)

I posted the question in miscellaneous non financial questions thread. I received many helpful replies. The information is not for me ; its on behalf of a friend . This is a public forum and I am not interested in discussing it any further, not least because, it is not my situation, rather my friend's.
Many thanks to all who were helpful.


----------



## ajapale (9 Nov 2007)

*Re: Who owns  house? suspect HSE has bought/rented house as a children's residential*

The OP's question has been asked and answered.

Thread closed.


----------

